# please help advice neede on egg sharing



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this or not so I will post it on the egg sharing board aswell. 

I am waiting to be matched for egg sharing. I am the sharer, and am on day 1 of AF today. I was told to ring the clinic on day 1 for my dates so I did this morning. I was told that I haven't been matched yet, (5 weks and still no match!) but if they match me in the next few days we might still be able to go with this cycle. I really don't get how this would work, can anyone explain it to me?

I thought that you were matched and your cycles were matched from day 1. Is it because the recipient doesn't have to DR etc so the cycles only have to be matched from day 1 of next AF which will be just before stimming? I am really confused and upset as this was supposed to be our month, feel like we have been waiting for ages. 

I hope someone can help!   

Jen x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jen

I cant believe you still havent been matched after 5 weeks!!! I would keep chasing them! Have you got a rear blood group or CMV positive

I should think you and you recipient have to be in sync.... You will both DR together.. but she wont stim.... When your matched your clinic might get you to start DR and have you DR for longer while they wait for your recipients AF so she can start DR... You can DR for a long time with no problems hun.... A lady on my thread DR for 7 weeks.... Because of a cyst. So you might be put on stand by while you wait for your recipient. I'm afraid ES isnt a fast moving thing... Just hang in there and hopefully you will be on you way soon!!!      

Maybe we can be cycle buddies again!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i dont understand why theyve said they maybe able todo it this cycle  for es you need togo on the pill to get in sync with the other lady.you norm go on pill for about 21/28 days from cd 1/3then start your dr spray/injections untill a bleed and then onto stims.

being matched does take time so dont fret.what clinic are you at??im at the lister and ive been matched straight away.even at a follow up i was matched under a wk.ring every few days to make sure youre still waiting around.good luck 


hayley


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Natalie and Hayley,

Thanks for the advice, I can't see what the problem is really. I have blood group Oneg which is supposed to be the universal donor. We are compatable with everyone but we can only have our own blood type back! I am CMV negative. The hospital have just said that they haven't had time to match us yet. They have known we are egg sharing since November and also had blood test results back early January. I can't see why they wouldn't have matched us by now! I have been ringing a couple of times a week to chase up but think they are getting a bit peed off with me now. Not as much as I am with them though!

Hayley, love the bump, I can't belive that was taken at only 11 weeks! Didn't realise you get so big with twins, I have never seen anyone pregnant with twins before!

Natalie, Our cycles will be pretty close now wont they! Sorry to hear about your delay for your next go. 

Jen x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

My goodness I didn't realise it took so long. I am just looking at the option of egg sharing.

Where are you being treated?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick note, not every clinic puts egg sharers on the pill to match up cycles with the recipient, so I think it is still possible for you jen if you get matched in next few days.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi, just to jump in - you could still go as they could start you on day 21 (I have done that twice), I have never gone on the pill either (3 times sharing in total) Of those three times one was where the recip didn't cycle (the only time I went on a day 1 start).

I think it is unusual that it has taken so long - the longest I waited was 3 weeks once. I can't understand how your clinic would say that they haven't had time to get you a recip   That's all the egg share team do all day.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

maybe it varies clinic to clinic then,ive been on pill each time and done es 3 times in less then a yr.give them a ring and chase them up.good luck ladies


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

It doesn't always take ages.  At my clinic i went on pill (2 days after first consultation at clinic as AF started on day of consultation so i had day 3 FSH done then went on pill that night), took about 40 pills in a row whilst i was matched and got in-sync and had other bloods done, came off had bleed, did short protocol so 14 days of Stims and the other drug (no DR), EC, ET and was confirmed pregnant 8 days later (early BFP as had twins).  My initial consultation was 16 October - i got my BFP on Christmas day!  just 10 weeks!  It depends on how the clinic works and also that i had already had the tests done before by NHS (even though NHS would not treat me as had a DD).

Good luckw ith yoru cycle


----------

